# Super Ice pics?



## krimzonkronik (Jul 21, 2006)

Has anyone ever grown a strain called "Super Ice?" Its suppose to be a hybrid of two strains called "Super girl" and "Ice".  Pics of the plant in flower would be ideal (other than the generic one on the amsterdam seed bank site where thier from.)


----------

